# Himem.sys missing



## allstar (May 8, 2003)

my pc prompted invalid system disk upon booting so i tried to create a boot disk for 98...however upon booting it doesnt automatically boot up to windows 98...when i go to the windows directory and run WIN in the command promt.... says! Himem.sys missing ???? what will i do so i can boot to windows98????


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Allstar,

You already have the bootdisk so you are almost there 

Get yourself to the a:\> prompt using your bootdisk 
(that is start your computer without cdrom support
Type in *A:*
press [enter]

Now type in

*copy himem.sys c:\windows*

press [enter] 
_If, when typing the above command you receive a prompt that the file already exists, ensure to overwrite it._

Reboot the computer.


----------



## allstar (May 8, 2003)

i've done ur advice 
copy himem.sys c:\windows
then reboot
...however upon booting process ( windows showing Windows98 background) boot process halts and shuts down... i cannot still boot completely in my pc....????


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, there is a possibility that the config.sys may need some work, can you boot to safe mode, (Press F8 at boot)?

If so, do a search for config.sys and open it usinig Notepad,

You should see the following Line

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS

If it is there in config.sys, then the other possible and more likely probable cause is that you have a faulty RAM stick or some other hardware is causing a problem


----------



## allstar (May 8, 2003)

i've done ur advice 
copy himem.sys c:\windows
then reboot
...however upon booting process ( windows showing Windows98 background) boot process halts and shuts down... i cannot still boot completely in my pc....????


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Can you boot to Safe Mode?


----------



## allstar (May 8, 2003)

yes i can boot to safe mode....however if i choose safe mode it still boots in safe mode showing command prompt only and not initialize/continue to boot in Windows??? what could be the problem..... my config.sys file is there when i search it in my directory...but i can only open it in commandpromt line not in notepad since cant boot in windows


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try replacing the wininit.exe file. If that doesn't do it, I think you're looking at a required reinstall.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;141898


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

If you are at the command prompt (DOS prompt) and want to view your config.sys file use the following command

C:> type config.sys

If it is more than one screen, use the following command:

C:> type config.sys | more

The pipe or vertical bar ( | ) is usually the shifted \ key on most keyboards.

This will give you one screen and at the end it will say - - more - -

At this point hit any key and it will display the next screen

You are looking for an entry that says

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS


----------

